# Search Engines



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2013)

Would like to see a conversation about search engines in here.  What's the best  

I've used Google, Bing and others.  They seem to collect cookies everywhere you go,  even with private browsing set, and NO,  I don't go to bad questionable sites.   I just hate spam! 

So I'm trying out:   DuckDuckGo....  http://websearch.about.com/od/enginesanddirectories/p/Duckduckgo.htm
Would like opinons.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 2, 2013)

The Big Dog is of course Google - for better or for worse. Cookies are part and parcel of the 'Net these days - you might have to figure out a management protocol for them. 

For example, i have it set up that every time I log out the temporary cookies are automatically deleted while the ones I need are saved. There are many programs that can do this for you. 

As the joke goes, no one has ever said "Why don't you just Bing it?" or "Why not just Yahoo it?" layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2013)

Startpage is a search engine that I heard about recommended on the George Noory show.  I'm still using Google, as I didn't like Bing which came on my computer.  Need to switch to Startpage soon though, keep putting it off.  Tired of seeing everything I've searched for pop up in ads everywhere I go, even on my ISP homepage. 
http://www.natmedtalk.com/chitchat-41/startpage-private-search-engine-26556/


----------



## That Guy (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm just a Googler...


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Startpage is a search engine that I heard about recommended on the George Noory show.  I'm still using Google, as I didn't like Bing which came on my computer.  Need to switch to Startpage soon though, keep putting it off.  Tired of seeing everything I've searched for pop up in ads everywhere I go, even on my ISP homepage.
> http://www.natmedtalk.com/chitchat-41/startpage-private-search-engine-26556/



Hadn't heard of Startpage. Thanks SeaBreeze.  If Google isn't involved in their operation, it could be another good cookie free site.  I might check into that.  And it sounds more 'adult' then DuckDuckGo layful: ..It works good so far, but does sound more like it belongs in the thread about games we used to play as kids ... lol. 
I don't like Bing because they set up shop on your computer!  They have a good size database storage they install on your system.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 2, 2013)

I thought StartPage looked good too, until I tried doing Advanced Searches - don't like how they have it set up and really don't like the results.

Their proxy feature is something you can do separately.


----------

